
Show HN: I made a free Chrome extension that highlights recipes on food blogs - fancy_pantser
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/recipe-filter/ahlcdjbkdaegmljnnncfnhiioiadakae
======
fancy_pantser
I wanted to learn how to make an extension, so I took a hint from a discussion
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15745914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15745914)

It's open source: [https://github.com/sean-
public/RecipeFilter](https://github.com/sean-public/RecipeFilter)

I hope everyone finds it useful; I know I already learned a lot in getting it
on the Google Web Store!

